# Bread with flax seed meal.



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

3 cups of white flour.-about 2 cups warm water added to flours.-slowly.1/2 cup of flax seed mealdash of salt4 tablespoons of sugar.2 tablespoons of yeast4 ounces of melted butter for shortening.dash of lemon yellow food coloring.Turn on your Bread Machine-and in about 3 hours you will have a loaf of flax seed bread.------------------


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Tank!------------------*JennT*


----------

